# Hey Guys!!



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

im new! i guess you figured it out all ready. i used to go on the young rider message board. but it got closed down.  Im a newbie to this. ive been showing horses for 5 years. im 13. my first horse was a horse named Cinnabar. we put her down at age 25. we let her go through summer so she could enjoy the green grass. then we put her down so she wouldnt have to suffer. we all miss her. she got me a reserve champion in showmanship at my first 4-H horse show. Then i moved onto Jazz. she was a paint pony. we went thruogh half an open show season. I sold her to buy a black mare named Flash. Flash was $2,000 me and my sister bought her with our own money. Flash and I took Champion showmanship at the 4-H horse show. We still have her and i love her to death. she does reining, western pleasure, showmanship(which she stinks at), trail, horsemanship and i started her on Hunt last show season. My sister shows her in showmanship, halter, and walk trot. Flash is 6 this year.in the past 2 show sesons i showed her weve won right around $2,000. i guess im gonna let my sister be Flashes partner in crime this year.I got a horse named DOie. yes i no its funny. you pernounse it Dewy. i got him when he was 8 months old. I started him when he was a yearling. (with my dads help). when he was a yearling we took Champion Showmanship in 4-H and when he was a 2 year old we took it again. last show season we did showmanship, walk-trot western, walk-trot hunt, and halter. He took me to my first Piant show. We did trail, halter, and western pleasure. hes Breeding stock so we cant do to many things. Thsi year is his 3 year old year, i hope to do some loping classes with him. He is AwEsOmE. i love him. We are going to THe Pinto Worlds this year. I am thankful for my parents hauling me to shows. I and LOVE showing.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy necomer


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

THanx guys!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

wow...now i fell special..lol. thanx guys!! :lol:


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Tay. =]


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

ALOHA 8) I'm Susan~


----------

